# Lake Placid ~ KCBS Sanctioned



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

I just found this on another site and thought I'd share it here for those in the North East (and beyond)..


A KCBS contest going to be held in Lake Placid, NY July 3 and 4th. It will be on the Olympic grounds and promises to be a nice event. There is going to be a CBJ class on July 2 as well.

Below is the contact info:

Lake Placid's I Love BBQ
Contact: Thomas Costello, 34 Iroquois Lane, Lake Placid, NY 12946
Phone: 518-525-4136 Fax: 518-523-9818
E-mail: tomLP247@yahoo.com
KCBS Reps: Jerry Mullane, Linda Mullane


----------



## Rich Decker (Jan 21, 2006)

I heard about this from Linda Mullane this week. Looks like a busy July.

7/3-7/4  Lake Placid NY
7/7-7/8  Asbury Park NJ
7/14-7/15  Wildwood NJ
7/22-7/23  Windser VT

And I didn't want to cook back to back weekends this season...

Rich


----------



## oompappy (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, I'm all signed up & ready to cook this one :grin: 
Anyone else from this board cookin' or taking the judging class???
Havn't seen much talk on any of the boards about this yet.


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2006)

I love Lake Placid in the summer. As a matter of fact I love Lake Pacid anytime of year. I wish I could go.

ETA: FYI Just West then North of Lake Placid is a very nice, small state camp ground on Fish Lake. Very clean, quiet remote place.


----------



## Rich Decker (Jun 17, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Well, I'm all signed up & ready to cook this one :grin:
> Anyone else from this board cookin' or taking the judging class???
> Havn't seen much talk on any of the boards about this yet.



I.m cooking the contest and cooking for the judging class. I should get over around 6PM on the first to set up for the class.


----------



## Rich Decker (Jun 18, 2006)

Here is a press release for the contest, I was interviewed last week. I don't remember saying what I was quoted, some was language that I wouldn't use.


Barbeque Festivals Lip Smackinâ€™ Good and Fun  

The Lake Placid Olympic speedskating oval and the village of Lake Placid will be filled with the savory aroma of wood smoke and barbeque when barbeque teams from around the country come to Lake Placid, N.Y. to compete in the inaugural Lake Placid, NYâ€”I Love Barbeque Festival (ILBBQF), July 3 and 4. Gates open each day at 10 a.m. and admission is $5.00 and children under 12 free.

The art of the barbeque is believed to have originated in the Caribbean where Indians used gratings of wood over a slow fire to cook their meat. Itâ€™s thought that the American barbeque began in the late-1880â€™s, during Western cattle drives, when cowboys began cooking tough and stringy meat like brisket, beef ribs, venison and even goat, for five to seven hours to tenderize it.

Barbequing has come a long way since its early days and is now thought to be summerâ€™s right of passage. Three out of every four American homes own a grill, either gas or charcoal.

â€œI think that people are getting back to their roots, and this seems to be an extension of that,â€


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Grill Kings elmont ny (long island) July 15 & 16 I will be competing and taking the title away from Dr BBQ Ray Lampe


----------



## BrooklynQ (Jun 19, 2006)

Would love to join you up there Rich - but a little to far for a mid-week cook and the money just ain't there for another contest.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 19, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Grill Kings elmont ny (long island) July 15 & 16 I will be competing and taking the title away from Dr BBQ Ray Lampe



At least the chicken will!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 22, 2006)

Found me some interesting accomidations for the night before the comp. 
They've got some guest cabins and it's only 3 miles from Lake Placid. 
The owner won't be competeing because that weekend is his busiest of 
the year.





The cook-off site will be in the lower right area of this photo...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Found me some interesting accomidations for the night before the comp.
> They've got some guest cabins and it's only 3 miles from Lake Placid.
> The owner won't be competeing because that weekend is his busiest of
> the year.
> ...


The accomidations are pretty cool. Nice senic area for the cook off sounds like a good time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah and when pappy gets back, I hope to see much better pics! *


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and a week after that I will too


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

*A week? What's happening a week after Lake Placid?  Or is it gonna take that long to upload your pics using dial-up??* :razz:  :razz:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> *A week? What's happening a week after Lake Placid?  Or is it gonna take that long to upload your pics using dial-up??* :razz:  :razz:


Yeah about a week to see the pics with the dial up. But I'm not as old as you so I don't need the bigger pics.  I can make the smaller ones out just fine bet you had to put your cheaters on to read this  :razz:


----------



## oompappy (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh, I'll have lots of pics. 
I was kinda hoping Joker would be out there taking undercover 
photos of gas hook-ups. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Speak up ~ I can't hear you!*


----------

